# Leader Line Strength and Type



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Just curious what type of line and strength everyone uses for their leaders for live bait rigs/spinners?

I'm assuming everyone chooses line color on the water conditions where you fish.


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I use 8# Fluorocarbon.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I use 8# Fluorocarbon


Same here!


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For live bait with just a hook, I like 4 or 6lb fluorocarbon, for spinner rigs, 10 lb XT gets the nod as visibility is not as critical. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

8-10 lb flourocarbon leaders.In MN I use a 4-8' snell.In snaggy conditions like on sak and devils lake,I use 2-3' snells.I also have had good luck with lindy's stand up sinker.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

10/4 fireline with 8lb vanish for the leader. Usually anywhere from 2-5 ft. depending on conditions.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Fluorocarbon!!!
and/or
6-8lb Maxima gets my vote.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I use 4 lb. flouocarbon. It's been years since I broke off on a fish. (No comments that you have to be able to put a fish on the line before it can break off!)


----------

